# flaggin ducks



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

does anyone flag ducks like geese??? or does it work?


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Spinners are what most guys use.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

alright they very spendy??its goose season so i havent done much with ducks yet. im a beginner


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

haven't tried flaging ducks but have seen guys use duck shaped kites. but have never tried myself


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I've never heard of it. I think it only works for geese.

Feel free to try it and tell us how it works.

:sniper:


----------



## N2Duks (Aug 27, 2006)

I've had ducks come in while flagging for geese, but never flagged for ducks only...same principle...it's worth a try...heck if you're hunting both who cares...wave that sucker till your arm falls off! My four year old loves flag duty...keeps him busy and he loves it...sometimes we flag em right away though too...too much of a good thing I guess :lol:


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Flaging ducks works great when field hunting. Sometimes I don't use spinners because they scare the geese. However make no mistake, if you want ducks save up and buy a lucky duck!


----------



## dr. waterfowler (Apr 3, 2006)

yeah i agree, I know for a fact the flagging works for ducks in the field. Not too sure about water though. Couple of weeks ago when we were early season goose hunting we were flaggin ducks right into our deeks.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Same, that movement isn't going to hurt anything, flag away, i've had it work many times. i wouldnt count it out if your hunting a puddle either. One time last year we kicked 20 or so gadwalls off of their daytime loafing pond, set up a few dekes and waited to see if any would come back. Sure as clock work they showed up, but they didnt want to be in the decoys at all, they would look then land on the opposite side of the pond. I tried the "north dakota puddle hump" to make some waves in the dekes, wasnt helping. So a few flocks later out of pure frustration as the birds were about to land on the other side just as the others had, i stuck my hand out from behind the reeds i was hiding behind, grabbed a decoy, and started waving it around like a desperate hitch hiker in a Bismark blizard. To my suprise those birds only a second from landing picked up and flew right at me. My guess would be that the only reason this worked is because the birds saw some motion, and that was the only thing missing from how it would naturally look. Alot of times when you set up with the wind at your back, like it should be, you dont have any ripples from the wind infront of you, because your reeds or whatever shoreline vegitation break up the breeze, causing your spread to look compleatly dead. so IMHO whatever kind of movement you can get in there(robo duck, RC speed boat duck, jerk cord, hand flag/wing, hen mallard deke that floats too close to you when you are gettin ticked off), without giving yourself away can only help your situation. But remember, if they are already flying at you, just hold still, they are already doing what you want them to do, there is nothing to improve, the only thing you can do is mess it up.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

If you are wanting to flag ducks, you need to run a switch or a timer from your mojo and have complete controll over when the wings turn. That away you can hit em on the corners...like you would flagging geese


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

The whole concept of flagging I believe comes from old New England hunters who would wave their white hanky or other piece of cloth to get the attention of ducks. It was then adapted to goose hunting by using a black cloth flag on a stick. Randy Bartz brought it around to the goose shaped/winged flag that is common today.

That being said, I haven't specifically flagged for ducks but it isn't a new idea. Like I said, gunners from the old days used to use white cloths to get ducks attention. You would be doing the same thing.


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

Flagging works really well on ducks especially divers. I have found that using to gettheir attention works best and then drop it. To much and they flare off.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

yes flagging ducks works great in both field and water situations, its much more controlled than a robo.


----------



## sledneck7 (Apr 30, 2006)

yea but ducks and dumies and will come in to any thing in the early season.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

sledneck7 said:


> yea but ducks and dumies and will come in to any thing in the early season.


true, thats why i wait until later in the year to pull out the flag over water.


----------

